# TIFT report



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

Let's get this things started with any TIFT updates


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I have not seen anything yet.


----------



## modestmike (Mar 17, 2013)

Is the weigh in @ 6:30 today?

Edit: See that its 2pm-8pm


----------



## FishingAggie (Mar 7, 2012)

Saw on another post that the No Compromise is heading in with a 120" fish.


----------



## Hammer07 (Jul 2, 2012)

Just saw a photo of it looking down from the bridge, big fish...


----------



## finz (Aug 18, 2010)

Well, share the pic!


----------



## Hammer07 (Jul 2, 2012)

Here ya goâ€¦.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Hammer07 said:


> Here ya goâ€¦.


How far out were they?


----------



## Hammer07 (Jul 2, 2012)

Ruthless53 said:


> How far out were they?


I have no idea? Got the pic from a captain


----------



## finz (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, very nice!!


----------



## Mulletmaster (Mar 1, 2010)

Kick butt!


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

must clear the turn to Port Isabel at 8 pm!


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

Ummmm eatable condition...no marlin bag no ice......


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Word is they hooked it very early and have been running all day??? Few sails on the way in some mahi and lots of AJ's. Just drove over and watched for a bit but it was dam hot! Might run the boat over tomorrow and sit on the sand bar.


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

Ok you got a 70 ft Viking with no Marlin Bag.......


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

rodsnscrews said:


> Ok you got a 70 ft Viking with no Marlin Bag.......


82' enclosed bridge with a sky bridge. One good looking boat.


----------



## Hammer07 (Jul 2, 2012)

rodsnscrews said:


> Ok you got a 70 ft Viking with no Marlin Bag.......


I don't know anybody on the boat, but my guess is picture was taken just after they got fish in boat. The bag appears to be on the deck, look in the top lt of the picture. Again, my guess is that fish was put in the bag after the picture was taken.


----------



## Hog smacker (Jun 1, 2012)

I would say since the tail rope is still on it and there are still ppl wondering around on the back deck that that is a pic right after the fish came on the boat. It was probably in a big fish bag and iced down right after the celebration. Hell the flying gaffs are still in the fish in that pic.


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

Hammer...there a small difference between a kingfish bag and a Marlin bag!......Obvious u don't know the difference!


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

Flying gafts still in it? Really where? Look at the wake....35 knots wake....


----------



## mccown03 (Jun 19, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

Let me say this Congrats to the No Compromise...my beef is with the TIFT committee which allowed boats to leave out of any port to fish in TIFT which gives the Port A boats a decided advantage! But really they need to put that fish in a fish bag,,,,,


----------



## Bilat Lures (Aug 22, 2007)

*No Compromise*

No Compromise is one of my customers. The boat is fast for its size. We ran it after they cancelled Poco. Sweet ride for sure.

They left from Port O'Connor but there's no telling where they went to fish. Last week they fished a drill ship a looooong way from port.

Bill will make it. He'll push her 40 knots all the way if he has to. Come on No Compromise! Bring another one home for Bilat!

Brian


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

At least they only burn a little over 200 gallons an hour when running hard.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Hog smacker (Jun 1, 2012)

rodsnscrews said:


> Flying gafts still in it? Really where? Look at the wake....35 knots wake....


Stbd side flying gaff is in the left flat rod holder

Port side flying gaff is wrapped around the bill and the fish is laying on it.

Tail rope still on it...yes doing 35 knots because as soon as one gets a fish like that in the boat and you are as far as they apparently were you head home and let the crew figure it out at 35 knots on the way home.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

the gunnel and deck are still wet where that beast came in, if the fish was dry the deck would be also.

Huge congrats, one hel of a fish


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

They're Back
https://www.facebook.com/FishTIFT


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

OK owner of No Compromise has arrived from Houston they will now weigh in the fish in next 5 mins! He wasn't on board !


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

I bet 700!!!


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

685lbs


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Poc boys getting it done! Congrats no compromise.


----------



## Hammer07 (Jul 2, 2012)

rodsnscrews said:


> Hammer...there a small difference between a kingfish bag and a Marlin bag!......Obvious u don't know the difference!


This ^^^ makes me laugh!
Congrats to the guys on No Compromise!


----------



## Tiagra (Sep 10, 2005)

When did they change the rules letting boats leave from any ports? Can you stay overnight offshore now? I always hated coming back from offshore Friday if we had nothing to weight in.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Where do they sell Marlin bags?


----------



## Joeycan24 (Jul 16, 2014)

rodsnscrews said:


> Ummmm eatable condition...no marlin bag no ice......


Seriously??? How fun would it be for us to look at a pic of a bag with a bill and tail sticking out?? C'mon man


----------



## Mustake (Jun 4, 2007)

So of you are ruthless, or clueless, I can't figure it out. Bill is a top notch captain, give him some credit.


----------



## wLeeBull (Oct 22, 2010)

Mustake said:


> So of you are ruthless, or clueless, I can't figure it out. Bill is a top notch captain, give him some credit.


Haters are gonna hate.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Very happy for the No Compromise Captain, angler, crew, and owner - well deserved.


----------



## TBLIII (Mar 16, 2005)

Haters or 2foolers same thing. Congrats No Compromise


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Kind of wow look at that big marlin oh wow look at that boat. Like a girl in a bikini holding a huge fish. Where do I look. 
Congrats on a great catch!


----------



## Bilat Lures (Aug 22, 2007)

Got a nice text from the Capt just now. So proud of Bill and Alan for making it two in a row, in that event, for Team Bilat! 

See you at TBC!


----------



## Bilat Lures (Aug 22, 2007)

*The Facts*

I just want to clear the air on the debate over the fish being iced or not. It was obvious in the first pic that the fish had just hit the deck.

Why would anyone think that they wouldn't ice the fish? This is a professional crew that runs a boat capable of making more ice in a day than your local corner store!

Hats off to Capt Cannan and crew for catching a beast of a fish!

Here she is after they got underway and organized for the long ride to the scales....


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

hilton said:


> Very happy for the No Compromise Captain, angler, crew, and owner - well deserved.


Super awesome congrats to the crew of No Compromise, that's a heck of a fish!!!!!! Hope you guys win the tournament!!!!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

That's a nice one! Congrats Bill and crew on your great catch and hard work! Capt. Ahab


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Bilat Lures said:


> I just want to clear the air on the debate over the fish being iced or not. It was obvious in the first pic that the fish had just hit the deck.
> 
> Why would anyone think that they wouldn't ice the fish? This is a professional crew that runs a boat capable of making more ice in a day than your local corner store!
> 
> ...


Bordo,

What lure is that on the 4 50w's? I'm guessing that is what they are using to catch their live bait?? Never seen that lure and they've got it on 4 rods.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Looks like material to hide swivels?


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Looks like a tourny winner to my untrained eye! Good luck to them!


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Sight Cast said:


> Looks like material to hide swivels?


I see that now...thanks.


----------



## asher (Sep 27, 2011)

Or sea witches...


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

Sea witches. Tuna fishing. Top secret. That's all I can say


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Congrats No Compromise!! Nice one! Very cool transom layout...


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

TeamJefe said:


> Sea witches. Tuna fishing. Top secret. That's all I can say


Assuming that's to put in front of a slow trolled ballyhoo at night? Forget chunking or throwing poppers....slow trolling naked ballyhoo is my favorite type of tuna fishing. Just haven't done it near enough.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*doctored images*

Look, it's well-known that many crews utilize different services all at the same time; Hilton's, Roff's, Ripcharts, etc. It's not a bad thing, as it allows anglers to compare the data from the different services and make the call on where to go however they see fit.

But, I have to draw the line when our competitors doctor up images to push their advertising. I will make it clear; Hilton's uses no "doctored" images in our website or our advertising.

I say "doctored" here because BC is going to need some medical attention due to his fingers being chopped off by the Roff's photo surgery!

Too funny.


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Looks like this was the original before the photo shop


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

hilton said:


> Look, it's well-known that many crews utilize different services all at the same time; Hilton's, Roff's, Ripcharts, etc. It's not a bad thing, as it allows anglers to compare the data from the different services and make the call on where to go however they see fit.
> 
> But, I have to draw the line when our competitors doctor up images to push their advertising. I will make it clear; Hilton's uses no "doctored" images in our website or our advertising.
> 
> ...


Ha....that is hilarious!!


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

hilton said:


> Look, it's well-known that many crews utilize different services all at the same time; Hilton's, Roff's, Ripcharts, etc. It's not a bad thing, as it allows anglers to compare the data from the different services and make the call on where to go however they see fit.
> 
> But, I have to draw the line when our competitors doctor up images to push their advertising. I will make it clear; Hilton's uses no "doctored" images in our website or our advertising.
> 
> ...


LMAO!!! Hahaha. That is too dang funny.


----------



## marlin50lrs (Apr 12, 2010)

Guess big girl the first day killed all the action for us rail birds. Saw a nice dolphin on fb. Anyone know the weight?


----------



## RobATX (Apr 5, 2011)

hilton said:


> Look, it's well-known that many crews utilize different services all at the same time; Hilton's, Roff's, Ripcharts, etc. It's not a bad thing, as it allows anglers to compare the data from the different services and make the call on where to go however they see fit.
> 
> But, I have to draw the line when our competitors doctor up images to push their advertising. I will make it clear; Hilton's uses no "doctored" images in our website or our advertising.
> 
> ...


That's hilarious. They should have photoshopped the weight while they were at it.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

No Compromise won the whole enchilada! Congrats - well deserved win.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

hilton said:


> No Compromise won the whole enchilada! Congrats - well deserved win.


What'd the dolphin on the Facebook page weigh? Could've been the pic but looked close to 50!


----------



## mccown03 (Jun 19, 2013)

Ruthless53 said:


> What'd the dolphin on the Facebook page weigh? Could've been the pic but looked close to 50!


I think it was close to 50. I thought I saw the actual weight somewhere but I can't find the picture.


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

Awesome job No Compromise crew!! the 2 cool idiots showing there @#$ again.


----------

